# whats the best substrate for Anubias?



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been keeping these plants for awhile now but want to make them grow faster whats the best substrate for them? or any way to increase the growth rate


----------



## funkman262 (Oct 2, 2010)

They shouldn't really be planted in substrate. If the rhizome is covered in substrate, it'll rot. Try placing it in driftwood if you have any or attach it to a rock using black sewing thread.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They grow well for me in fertile substrate (roots planted only, not the rhizome). I have organic soil capped with sand. They also did well for me in Soil Master Select after some mulm had built up in the substrate. Root tabs never seemed to have much effect, but I only tried them once with Anubias so I can't say for sure.


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

ok thanks! so will they attached to the rock/driftwood?


----------



## funkman262 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes. I've super-glued some anubias to rocks in order to keep them on the bottom. If you're going to do this, use a gel-type glue that contains cyanoacrylate. This will leave an unsightly white residue but it'll soon get covered by roots or leaves. I also have several attached to my driftwood that I simply stuck into folds or holes in the wood. Again, you can use super-glue if the driftwood doesn't have any openings or you can use thread or rubberbands to keep them in place until the roots take hold.


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive never tried super glue. Ive always been using fishing line


----------



## DANIELSON (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive done both planting and tieing to driftwood. I have flourite and gravel that i planted them in and they are doing great getting big and full. I also have some on driftwood and they look great on there too. So put them where you like and they will grow.


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah mines are growing as well but man are they grow slow!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine do OK in coarse substrate, but not buried too deep. Cover just enough of the roots to hold them down, and do not cover the stem.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Organic substrate is key, or let it attach to a piece of driftwood.
As others say, do not bury the rhizome, the anubias will eventually root itself into the substrate and growth will be much much faster then if it was on driftwood. Watch out for high light. Mine dislike it.

-Gordon


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine did great in a low-tech tank on some driftwood- and now, in my high-tech tank, they can't seem to out compete the black brush algae (which seems to have an affinity for them). Maybe I'll try resting it in the substrate.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine also do better on driftwood. Especially the 'coffeefolias' I have. However, my anubias 'petite' seems to love Flourite.


----------



## funkman262 (Oct 2, 2010)

When I first got my anubias, I made the mistake of squeezing the rhizomes into small holes in my large driftwood. They never died and they did manage to grow but their root systems were greatly stunted due to the lack of room that I provided. I noticed when I took them off the driftwood and glued them to rocks, their root systems grew HUGE and their overall growth was much quicker. Moral of the story, learn from my mistake and use thread, rubberbands or glue when attaching to wood or rocks and make sure their is plently of space for them to grow out large.


----------

